# Bluetooth wireless headphone



## nichosi (May 6, 2014)

what is the Bluetooth for in wireless headphones?


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

Sorry, can you explain your question better, please? Are you asking what the name would be for the wireless headphones when you're trying to connect it via BlueTooth on your phone?


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

Not sure exactly what is being asked, but perhaps ... Bluetooth is the short distance wireless technology that is used in certain wireless devices to communicate with other devices. For example, it is used in wireless headphones to communicate with phones or computers, mice/keyboards for the same thing, cars to communicate with smart phones, etc. 

It's got a short range, about 30 meters, roughly 100' and is not terribly secure.


----------



## nichosi (May 6, 2014)

Gr3iz said:


> Not sure exactly what is being asked, but perhaps ... Bluetooth is the short distance wireless technology that is used in certain wireless devices to communicate with other devices. For example, it is used in wireless headphones to communicate with phones or computers, mice/keyboards for the same thing, cars to communicate with smart phones, etc.
> 
> It's got a short range, about 30 meters, roughly 100' and is not terribly secure.


Thank you, I am ordering an wireless headphone to hear the TV.


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

Does the TV have built-in BlueTooth?


----------



## nichosi (May 6, 2014)

lochlomonder said:


> Does the TV have built-in BlueTooth?


No, have no idea what BlueTooth is either.


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

I think you might want to read more about BlueTooth then, before you purchase a pair of wireless headphones you cannot use with your TV.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Please post the brand and model of tv, so we can see what ports the tv has before we suggest a wireless option that *will work* with your tv.


----------



## nichosi (May 6, 2014)

plodr said:


> Please post the brand and model of tv, so we can see what ports the tv has before we suggest a wireless option that *will work* with your tv.


Thank you
_I hav_e been using ARCON for a few years & served me well but now despite the repairs it is getting tatty


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Sorry, I have no idea what ARCON is.
Searching gives me this:
1. ARCON is a full-service firm specializing in comprehensive, inspired, and adaptable educational architecture for the PreK-12 community.

2. Arcon: Easy Employee Scheduling

3. A construction company https://www.arcon-online.com/

Ah, is it perhaps the brand of your current headset?
https://www.joom.com/en/products/5f9846ffc00e570106d5f3f3

*We still need to know the brand and model of your television*.


----------



## nichosi (May 6, 2014)

It is an old remote headfone make for oldys to hear the tely and I am renewing it now ......thanx.


----------

